# 무장



## moondeer

According to the Naver Kor-En dictionary, 무장 means "armed." But does it mean something else in the following sentence?  『고려사』에 보면 *무장* 김진(金鎭)이 경상도 김해에 부임한 뒤 ....
Here's a similar sentence: 『고려사』에 보면 *무장* 김진(金鎭)이 왜군을 막겠다고 원사가 되어 경상북도에 부임하였는데....

I found that 원사 is a sergeant major. Is 무장 also a title in this case? Like a sergeant, who oversees a few soldiers? Do you get the sense that 김진 jumped from a much lower to much higher rank? Or was 무장 to 원사 just one step higher?


----------



## kardonchoe

in this context, 무장 means 'a military officer.'
we also call it 무관


----------



## moondeer

Thank you!


----------

